# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  منظومة في آداب الطلب للعلامة المحقق ابن عبد البر المالكي رحمة الله عليه

## أبو الصادق

أبيات في أداب التعلم
  للحافظ ابن عبد البر

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .. وبعد


إن هذه منظومة من الروعة والجمال بمكان حول اداب طلب العلم الشرعي للعلامة المحقق ابن عبد البر المالكي رحمة الله عليه 

واعلم بأن العلم بالتعلم .....والحفظ والإتقان والتفهم

والعلم قد يرزقه الصغير.... في سنه ويحرم الكبير


فإنما المرء بأصغريه....... ليس برجليه ولا يديه


لسانه وقلبه المركب ....... في صدره وذاك خلق عجب

والعلم بالفهم وبالمذاكرة .... والدرس والفكرة والمناظرة

فرب إنسان ينال الحفظا .... ويورد النص ويحكي اللفظا 

وماله في غيره نصيب ..... مما حواه العالم الأديب

ورب ذي حرص شديد الحب ...... للعلم والذكر بليد القلب

معجز في الحفظ والرواية ...... ليست له عما روى حكاية

واخر يعطى بلا اجتهاد ........ حفظا لما قد جاء في الإسناد

يهزه بالقلب لابناظره ......... ليس بمضطر إلى قماطره

فالتمس العلم وأجمل في الطلب ..... والعلم لا يحسن إلا بالأدب

والأدب النافع حسن السمت ....... وفي كثير القول بعض المقت

فكن لحسن الصمت ما حييتا ....... مقارفا تحمد ما بقيتا

وإن بدت بين أناس مسألة ........ معروفة في العلم أومفتعلة

فلا تكن إلى الجواب سابقا ........ حتى ترى غيرك فيها ناطقا

فكم رأيت من عجول سابق ...... من غير فهم بالخطإ ناطق

أزرى به ذالك في المجالس ...... عند ذوي الألباب والتنافس

والصمت فاعلم بك حق أزين ..... إن لم يكن عندك علم متقن

وقل إذا أعياك ذاك الأمر .......... مالي بما تسأل عنه خبر

فذاك شطر العلم عند العلما ....... كذاك مازالت تقول الحكما

إياك والعجب بفضل رأيكا ....... واحذر جواب القول من خطائكا

كم من جواب أعقب الندامة ...... فاغتنم الصمت مع السلامة

العلم بحر منتهاه يبعد .......... ليس له حد إليه يقصد

وليس كل العلم قدحويته ........ أجل ولا العشر ولو أحصيته

وما بقي عليك منه أكثر ....... مماعلمت والجواد يعثر

فكن لما سمعته مستفهما ........ إن أنت لاتفهم منه الكلما

القول قولان فقول تعقله ........ واخر تسمعه فتجهله

وكل قول فله جواب .......... يجمعه الباطل والصواب

وللكلام أول واخر ............. فافهمهما والذهن منك حاضر

لاتدفع القول ولاترده ......... حتى يؤديك إلى مابعده

فربما أعيى ذوي الفضائل ... جواب مايلقى من المسائل

فيمسكوا بالصمت عن جوابه .... عند اعتراض الشك في صوابه

ولو يكون القول في القياس ...... من فضة بيضاء عند الناس 
إذ الكان الصمت من خيرالذهب ..... فافهم هداك الله اذاب الطلب

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

ليست له (راجع كتابه جامع بيان العلم وفضله).

----------


## علاء عبد الفتاح

*وهذا تعليق الشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي عند سردها* 
قال محمد المرتضى بن محمد الزبيدي
روي ابن عبد البر ذي الإتقان في طرة (أي قطعة) من جامع البيان: أرجوزة تُعجب من رأها إلي الإمام اللؤلؤي (الحسن بن زياد صاحب أبي حنيفة) عزاها؛ كاللؤلؤ المكنون،
 وقيل عزوها إلي المأمون
 أوردتها هنا لحسن سوقها للغائصين في بحار ذوقها ونصها من بعد حمد الله مُصلياً علي رسول الله:  
اعلم بأن العلم بالتعلم   والحفظ والإتقان والتفهم                والعلم قد يُرزقه الصغير   في بسنه ويُحرم الكبير

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة



----------

